# Creme D'Argent doe



## Heartlandrabbitry (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone want to give comments on my JR (almost 6/8) doe? She was my POL and I'm really liking her!


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm am NO expert, but I love her coloring.  

GOOD LUCK with her!


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## CYGChickies (Aug 2, 2011)

I wish you lived closer to Missouri! My friend/co-rabbitry-owner wants some Champagnes for our tiny growing rabbitry and I'm trying to find some pedigreed--at least a pair--for her birthday at the end of October. I hope I find a breeder or two with good lines at the state fair coming up!

CYG


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 2, 2011)

Heartland,

Hope this isn't a stupid question, but do Creme D'Argent kits come out a different color and change to this beautiful one?   I read, please correct me if I'm wrong, that Silver Fox kits are born black and change to leave just the black on their nose?  Or is it another breed?  I think that would be really neat to watch.  I enjoyed watching Dobby & Kreacher's coat change to what it is now.  Not much but you could see the colors darkening in areas while others lightened.  

Just curious.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Aug 3, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Heartland,
> 
> Hope this isn't a stupid question, but do Creme D'Argent kits come out a different color and change to this beautiful one?   I read, please correct me if I'm wrong, that Silver Fox kits are born black and change to leave just the black on their nose?  Or is it another breed?  I think that would be really neat to watch.  I enjoyed watching Dobby & Kreacher's coat change to what it is now.  Not much but you could see the colors darkening in areas while others lightened.
> 
> Just curious.


Cremes are born orange and then with age silver  I don't know about Silver Fox kits but I know Champagnes are born pure black and then silver with age too only leaving their nose marking black.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Aug 3, 2011)

CYGChickies said:
			
		

> I wish you lived closer to Missouri! My friend/co-rabbitry-owner wants some Champagnes for our tiny growing rabbitry and I'm trying to find some pedigreed--at least a pair--for her birthday at the end of October. I hope I find a breeder or two with good lines at the state fair coming up!
> 
> CYG


Yes too bad! I will be having some really nice Champagne kits coming up


----------



## CYGChickies (Aug 3, 2011)

I keep finding great rabbits on the other side of the country haha. I'm hoping the state fair in Sedalia will give me some good leads. If not I guess I'll have some giant road trips and rabbit-hiding to do before October!

CYG


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 3, 2011)

Heartlandrabbitry said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't remember which.  Now reading your response I remember your Bob that won.  Sorry, thanks for the correction.


----------



## bucknercrestfarm (Aug 4, 2011)

My gosh! i had no clue you were on here!!! small world  congrats you always have nice cremes shes lovely is that the doe that you were super excited to show?? shes got it all!


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Aug 4, 2011)

bucknercrestfarm said:
			
		

> My gosh! i had no clue you were on here!!! small world  congrats you always have nice cremes shes lovely is that the doe that you were super excited to show?? shes got it all!


Oh hey! Very small world I would say 
Yes! I'm super excited to show her!

Would you be interested in a Creme doe?


----------

